# Tuna and Breastfeeding?



## MomToSusannah (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm in the process of trying to lose my pregnancy weight and was curious about eating tuna. I know it's best to eliminate it from your diet while pregnant, and I'm just wondering if this applies to breastfeeding as well?

Common sense tells me that it does, but I thought I'd ask.

Btw, I'm thinking in terms of eating it once in a blue moon, not on a regular basis.


----------



## saraann (Dec 1, 2006)

I think it's safe to eat about one serving a week while pregnant so I think the same is true while breastfeeding,a sandwich a week is OK. I do.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Personally I avoid it--I don't think any amount of mercury is safe so I'd prefer to eat other types of fish. I use canned salmon instead as it doesn't have problems with mercury contamination.


----------



## granolamomma (Jul 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
Personally I avoid it--I don't think any amount of mercury is safe so I'd prefer to eat other types of fish. I use canned salmon instead as it doesn't have problems with mercury contamination.









:


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I only eat it about once every few months because I don't think its worth the risk.


----------



## cam&kat's_mom (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes it should be limited, just as in pregnancy...
I know this is a whole other issue but why in the world does WIC give you tuna when you are breastfeeding then??!!







You were suppose to limit it due to mercury but they act like it's some big favor that they give tuna, carrots and beans because you are breastfeeding! Sorry a bit off topic, but i din't want to start a WIC rant thread.







:


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cam&kat's_mom* 
Yes it should be limited, just as in pregnancy...
I know this is a whole other issue but why in the world does WIC give you tuna when you are breastfeeding then??!!







You were suppose to limit it due to mercury but they act like it's some big favor that they give tuna, carrots and beans because you are breastfeeding! Sorry a bit off topic, but i din't want to start a WIC rant thread.







:

The same people who say some tuna is safe also say that getting a mercury-containing flu shot while pregnant or nursing or a mercury-containing Rhogam shot while pregnant is safe. It's called "they have an agenda"..


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomToSusannah* 
I'm in the process of trying to lose my pregnancy weight and was curious about eating tuna. I know it's best to eliminate it from your diet while pregnant, and I'm just wondering if this applies to breastfeeding as well?

Common sense tells me that it does, but I thought I'd ask.

Btw, I'm thinking in terms of eating it once in a blue moon, not on a regular basis.


If it's tuna salad that you're wondering about (as opposed to steak), have you ever tried using mashed garbanzos in place of tuna? I make a really tasty fake tuna salad wit garbanzos, mayo, celery, onion, just regular tuna salad fixin's. I was craving tuna salad so much during pregnancy and this version tasted so spot-on that now we don't even buy the canned tuna anymore. Just the garbanzos.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I've found that almost any recipe that calls for canned tuna is just as good when you use canned white meat chicken as a substitute.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Although I *know* it isn't the wisest to have it at all, I still give in and have a sandwich or sushi once a month or so if I am craving it. It is such a bummer that tuna is so bad for you , it tastes so good!

I haven't found a canned salmon that I like, but maybe I'll start another thread about it. I bought some hoping to sub it for tuna, but the stuff I got reminded me way to much of canned cat food - it was gross! (and I love salmon!)


----------



## zen_monster (May 4, 2006)

I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole- breastfeeding or not. I stay away from all fish these days and take supplements (mercury free) to get my EFA's.


----------

